
Ask HN: In SF for a month, where can I meet fellow developers? - currentlyinSF
Hi HN!<p>I&#x27;m a software developer from Europe, and I&#x27;m currently on holiday for a full month in San Francisco. This is my first time in California.<p>I&#x27;ve heard so much about the big companies here and also the startup culture, so I would love to meet other developers working here!<p>Do you have any recommendations on meetups&#x2F;events&#x2F;bars&#x2F;etc where I could meet fellow developers?<p>Thanks!
======
drallison
I am not really sure whether it's a great meet-up place, but I've always found
it filled with interesting people and skillfully prepared libations: The
Interval Bar at Fort Mason, the home of the Longnow Organization
([https://theinterval.org/](https://theinterval.org/)).

Events at the Computer History Museum are often worthwhile even though it
means a trip down the Peninsula to Mountain View to visit.
[https://www.computerhistory.org/](https://www.computerhistory.org/) The
museum itself is interesting as well.

The Internet Archive ([https://archive.org](https://archive.org)) is home to
an active community intent upon building an archive of information, especially
digital information.

------
facorreia
I think that a good place to start is at meetup.com.

------
markca
Meetups are always good. If you're interested, the Twilio Signal Conference is
this week. [https://signal.twilio.com/](https://signal.twilio.com/)

------
simplecomplex
Visit the Internet Archive! They do regular lunch tours on Fridays but if you
call and tell them you'd like a tour they'll set something up!

